# performance suspension and handling mods?????



## ecocruze11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking to use my cruze in autocross, right now it's all stock suspension wise but im looking to lower it and have very little body roll and very good grip. What do you sugges to having a great handling cruze?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Get a set of cxracing coilovers with swift springs higher rates. Reason I say CX over Ksports abd the other 32way is because they are all made by the same company 

1 tires/brakes
2 coilovers
3 swaybars 
4 braces


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tires are super important. Tune for throttle response to help with steering. Most important thing is being a better driver. Coilovers with camber plates if you know how to properly adjust the geometry of our chasis.

On the cheap,really good tires, correct inflation and springs.


----------

